# How to trim Marsilea crenata?



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

The M. crenata that you received was probably grown emersed, hence the height on it. Over time, it'll send out runners, but at a much shorter length.

I have some M. crenata that I received from lbsfarms that has a similar shape (four-leaf clover), but over time, it has grown to look like glosso. Leaf size is about double the size of glosso (height and leaf size).

For trimming, it's basically the same as glosso. Just snip the runners and plant them in smaller groups. Grows really quick this way.


----------



## Barbels (Aug 3, 2004)

Ibn said:


> Over time, it'll send out runners,but at a much shorter length...but over time, it has grown to look like glosso.


  I figured it would stay this way, so I planted it as a background plant! 
Gads, I don't even have a good background plant to replace it. 
Well, I do have some Pennywort that I think is gorgeous but I'm starting to get the impression it would be a rather high maintenance plant if I have to constantly snip off and replant tops.

Crud, what to do. What to do.

Well, thank you for the advice. Obviously I needed it.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

In a lower light tank, it grows in much larger and taller (as evidence by the ones that I received). Still not tall enough to use as a background however. It would make a great look midground plant however.


----------



## Barbels (Aug 3, 2004)

Ibn said:


> In a lower light tank, it grows in much larger and taller (as evidence by the ones that I received).


I have 2.9 wpg. Should they stay fairly low-growing with that amount?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> I have 2.9 wpg. Should they stay fairly low-growing with that amount?


They should.  

Mike


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Depends. How big is your tank? 

Not sure how high it'll get. lbsfarms sent them and stated that hers were kept in a low light tank, and it was around 2" tall. At this height, it makes a great foreground to midground plant (depends on the size of your tank). 

Blasting it with light keeps it nice and short. The plant is no taller than .5" in my tank.


----------



## Barbels (Aug 3, 2004)

Ibn said:


> Depends. How big is your tank?


75 gallons with 220 watts compact lighting.

I'm still in shock. These plants are over a foot tall and each "clover" is probably as big around as a quarter. Is there _any_ type of Marsilea that grows like this?


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Marsilea is part of the fern family, so I wouldn't be surprised if all of them get to be such a height.

It makes a decent foreground plant in such a tank.


----------

